# Joining advice for jungle gym



## ajax (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all, I am a contractor/carpenter looking for advice on a jungle gym I am building. The primary structure will have 4 posts connected at the top by 4 beams. Posts and beams will most likely be 6×6's or larger and roughly 10' in length for each.
I would like the corners to be flush on all sides, but am open to other configurations if it will be significantly stiffer. I am open to diagonal bracing as well but preferably not. I am envisioning a combination of mortise and tenon and lap joint and maybe some lag screws.

If anyone has some better techniques I would be very appreciative for some advice.
Thanks.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

we need pics, bro. not sure what you have in mind to be guessing when there's kids involved. 
I'm sure a google search of framing methods would yield some results.

I don't think M&T joints work on the ends of a joint like this.

that sounds like a lot of weight up there….might need some kind of angle bracing …. I have no clue.

You're a contractor?

any chance you could draw something on sketch up or describe it better?

BTW - Welcome to LJ


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure what you call an open end M&T, where the top of the tenon is flush with the top of the post. If it went all the way through, we would call that a bridle joint, but you need two beams to hit each post, right? So the slots in the posts only go half way across.

So notch the end of the beams (I'd be thinking between 1/3 and 1/2 of the width of the beam) and cut two slots in the post to match. Pin them with dowels (or even drawbore them) or use through bolts and nuts, not lags. If you can work a diagonal brace in on all sides between the beam and the post, it will be more rigid. If you bury the posts down 3' or so, concrete filled, and make them 6×6, the structure will be plenty rigid, even without the braces, as long as the joints are tight. -


----------

